# Fixing up a Blues Deluxe



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm getting ready to sell my Fender Blues Deluxe. And I have a couple of questions.
The ruby light fades, or doesn't turn on at all...is this an OT issue or just the light connections?
The amp runs fine, all pots work and aren't scratchy, but I'm not happy with the tone. I played through the amp through a different cab and noticed a major difference, so now I'm thinking I might need a speaker swap to make this thing sound the best.
Any cheap speaker recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mrfiftyfour said:


> I'm getting ready to sell my Fender Blues Deluxe. And I have a couple of questions.
> The ruby light fades, or doesn't turn on at all...is this an OT issue or just the light connections?
> The amp runs fine, all pots work and aren't scratchy, but I'm not happy with the tone. I played through the amp through a different cab and noticed a major difference, so now I'm thinking I might need a speaker swap to make this thing sound the best.
> Any cheap speaker recommendations?
> Thanks


What don't you like about the tone, or what are you looking for tone wise? The Blues Deluxes have a pretty distinctive tone, especially overdriven. It usally appeals to be people or doesn't (doesn't appeal to me at all). Changing the speaker will only have a minimal effect on that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

double post---again


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually Torn, most experts agree that swapping speakers is the most significant tone changing mod one can do.
In this case, the Blues Deluxe sounds too dark and muffled.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think you need to look around the net, lots of them have been modified with many options.
Speakers are easy, the electronics are harder..


----------



## Dieter Billinger (May 25, 2009)

Unfortunately some of the great speakers from the past are getting very hard to find and expensive. Items like JBL D120, Altec 417 and EV SRO's were sure to knock the walls down even with modestly powered amps. I don't know what make or model your Blues amp has but more than likely if it's stock its an eminence. These were OK speakers but had very narrow frequency response in order to sound louder. You may also conisder some of the Jensen models as an upgrade to the stock speaker. There are speakers available for every budget so you need to talk with someone who has experience in this highly specialized field. 

P.S. I use to have a warranty station for Altec and Cerwin Vega. 
best regareds
Dieter


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's not going to completely change the overdrive character of that amp. I have owned over 20 amps in my lifetime and done plenty of speaker swaps, so I don't need to be told the effects it can have. I can have a big effect, but if you happen to have the same issues with that amp that other people I know have, it's not going to necessarily fix all those problems or make it a new amp.

Again, the Blues Deluxe has a specific character to it, especially with it's the overdrive. I know very few people who are a fan of it's overdrive, and the people I know who own that amp have spent more money than the amp was worth trying to 'fix' it. Most of them now mainly use the clean channel, and use a pedal for overdrive, and are completely content. Do you find the sound of both channels dark, or mainly the overdrive?

I don't want to come across as knocking the amp. I am only saying it's an amp that seems to either appeal to a person or doesn't. You can find a ton of threads on other forums like the TDPRI about them. I have read of people doing a ton of mods and still never being happy, which is what has happened to people I know personally who have owned the amp as well.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Dieter Billinger said:


> I don't know what make or model your Blues amp has but more than likely if it's stock its an eminence.


Yeah Dieter, your right. 
After running the amp through a different cab, I've decided that it could use a speaker swap.
But since I'm selling it anyway, I'll throw it up on Craigslist and let the new owner worry about it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have owned and modded both Blues Deluxes and Hot Rod Deluxes and continue to own and use one of each. The mods are the typical cap and resistor changes as well as speaker swaps. The speakers I currently use in each are Celestion Vintage 30's that I bought used locally for about a hundred bucks a pop. I'm happy with these amps for what I use them for which is mainly a grab and run for rehearsals or fun jams. Contrary to the usual comments one reads about these amps, I don't find them particularly lacking in tone or reliability and certainly not in volume. You have to remember, they aren't boutique and they are priced accordingly. However, as Torndownunit has stated above, I don't use the drive channel but opt for pedals instead. To answer the OP's question, the Celestion Vintage 30 is a reasonable choice for these amps and it won't break the bank.

Swervin:smile:


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Actually Torn, most experts agree that swapping speakers is the most significant tone changing mod one can do.
> In this case, the Blues Deluxe sounds too dark and muffled.


This is precisely what the mods are intending to correct and for the most part they are effective. The Blues Deluxe kit is slightly easier to install than the Hot Rod kit as there is no master volume pot with the Deluxe kit (if it is a pre-reissue). I paid around 50 bucks on Ebay for mine and installed it myself in about an hour. On the other hand, you said you liked the sound of this amp through another cab. Used cabs aren't that expensive and might be a good alternative to consider as well.

Swervin:smile:


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> This is precisely what the mods are intending to correct and for the most part they are effective. The Blues Deluxe kit is slightly easier to install than the Hot Rod kit as there is no master volume pot with the Deluxe kit (if it is a pre-reissue). :


I knew about some mods floating around the interwebs, but I didn't know someone was selling kits.
Anyhoo...
I'm putting it up on Craigslist right now. Hope to get $500 for it! Wish me luck.


----------

